# Low volume from receiver (Yamaha RX-A2030)



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm having a problem with my brand new RX-A2030 and wonder if someone here can help me before I contact Yamaha technical service.

The RX-A2030 is replacing a >10 year-old receiver that was working fine (B&K components). I have a "whole house" sound set up with individual volume knobs in each room. The sound is distributed by all speakers (16 total) by a wall amplifier set in the utility room where the furnace is. This was installed over 10 years ago when the house was built by the previous owner, the business that set it is no longer around. Behind the cabinet where the receiver sits, there is a wall plate with red/white line in jacks which is used to connect the RX-A2030 "zone out" audio to the utility room amp via RCA cables.

So, for some reason, the volume with the RX-A2030 zone out is very low compared to previous old receiver. I don' think it's lack of power because if I connect my iPod directly to the "line in" jacks behind the receiver, I get loud volume just like it was with the old receiver. Even when I raise the volume to maximum in the zone of the RX-A2030 and in the room where the speaker is, it is still very low. I tried change the cables thinking I may have a bad RCA but problem persists. I tried change the connection from zone 2 to zone 3 out or even one of the other line-outs, still low volume. 

Another problem I'm having is that the volume of the 2 subs are very low compared to the old receiver. 

Any idea of what the problem is please?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you run the YAPO room calibration yet? Also only analog sources will output through the zone 2 outputs so if you have a DVD player only hooked up with HDMI you would also have to hook up the analog audio outputs to the receiver.


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> Have you run the YAPO room calibration yet? Also only analog sources will output through the zone 2 outputs so if you have a DVD player only hooked up with HDMI you would also have to hook up the analog audio outputs to the receiver.


Thanks!

I have not run YAPO calibration yet, but wouldn't that influence just the speakers in the same room as the receiver? The "zone out" speakers are far away. 

I have only tried to run music through the CD player which I connected to one of the receiver's "audio in" using 2 RCA cables (red/white) only. Am I missing something?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some CD players have a variable level control for the output. are you sure it is turned up?


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a Sony 200-disc player (CDP-CX220). I think it's old, but volume was good with the old receiver. 

I found the manual online and they ask to adjust the volume in the amplifier, there is no volume control in the unit. 

It does have a digital out (optical). Would that help if I connect that to the receiver instead of line outputs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, that wont work. Optical is a digital signal and downconversion to analog is not permitted.

In the receivers menu there may be a volume control for the input your using for the CD player. In my Onkyo its called Intellivolume but Im sure Yamaha has something different.


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

I see, thanks. I read all parts regarding volume control for zones input in the manual and did a search using the PDF file. Volume can be controlled by zones in the remote (-45db to +16.5db., if I recall correctly). I have set zone volume to maximum and still can't get as loud as before. Obviously, it's something in the receiver since I can get great volume by hooking up the iPod directly. Frustrating.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried hooking up the main outputs for left and right to the zone input? When you say it is very low... How low do you mean? Is it so low that you barely hear it... If so it sounds like it might be bleeding through from one channel to another. If this is the case I would say that either you have a setting wrong or it is defective.


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

ellisr63 said:


> Have you tried hooking up the main outputs for left and right to the zone input? When you say it is very low... How low do you mean? Is it so low that you barely hear it... If so it sounds like it might be bleeding through from one channel to another. If this is the case I would say that either you have a setting wrong or it is defective.


I did. Every pre-out coming from the receiver through the house amplifier is resulting in low volume, not barely audible, I can hear it, but I would say maybe 4 out of a 10 maximum, which is nothing comparable to a direct iPod connection or the old receiver was delivering. Unbelievable. 

I talked to a local audio guy. He claims this is a common problem of Yamaha receivers with some types of amplifiers. Seems to know what he's talking about. He doubts the unit is defective and he is asking 200 bucks to fix the problem, need install a part, which he won't tell me what it is of course, but my guess is another layer of amplification between receiver and house amp. 

I think I'm going to exchange this Yamaha for the Pioneer SC-75, that won't cost me anything extra. Any thoughts? I was struggling between the 2 before getting the Yamaha, that's the only other option for a good quality 9.2 below 1K.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

CleveKing said:


> I did. Every pre-out coming from the receiver through the house amplifier is resulting in low volume, not barely audible, I can hear it, but I would say maybe 4 out of a 10 maximum, which is nothing comparable to a direct iPod connection or the old receiver was delivering. Unbelievable.
> 
> I talked to a local audio guy. He claims this is a common problem of Yamaha receivers with some types of amplifiers. Seems to know what he's talking about. He doubts the unit is defective and he is asking 200 bucks to fix the problem, need install a part, which he won't tell me what it is of course, but my guess is another layer of amplification between receiver and house amp.
> 
> I think I'm going to exchange this Yamaha for the Pioneer SC-75, that won't cost me anything extra. Any thoughts? I was struggling between the 2 before getting the Yamaha, that's the only other option for a good quality 9.2 below 1K.


The AVR is Brand new... Why would you need to pay $200 to get it fixed? I would call Yamaha and i'll bet they can help you over the phone with the problem. Personally i think the Yamaha is a better unit than the Pioneer, but the decision is up to you. It sounds to me like there is a setting that is wrong somewhere. Let us know what Yamaha says. :T


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

I called Yamaha technical support. After near 40 minutes waiting, someone was able to talk to me. 

He is blaming my house amplifier, he claims there are too many speakers on it and the fixed output power coming from the zone out in the receiver is not enough to power all speakers. He said I can try the Pioneer but he doubts it's going to work. He thinks my old receiver was a totally different animal with a lot more fixed power to the amplifier, hence it was enough. When I ask, how do you explain the fact that the iPod work when connected directly to the amplifier, he could not tell. I guess the iPod has more power than this 1K machine as well.

I see no solution but pay the local guy to fix the issue as he says. :dontknow:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Check a couple other sources say your cable box or CD/DVD player directly into the wall plate to the amp. 

You may also want to set zone2 audio out to "fixed" that should also help.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Also you may be able to bypass this whole problem if your distribution amp has its own gain dial on the front or back of it.


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

OK, thanks. Changing the source improves just a little. No gain dial in the amp. I'm just going to hold on to what I have for now and have a couple of providers take a look and see what they suggest.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What amp are you using?


----------



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

rab-byte said:


> What amp are you using?


It's an Elan amplifier, not the regular ones that sits in a cabinet and looks like a receiver. This one is set on the wall inside a utility box in the furnace room, you open the box and you see dozen of wires connected directly to a electronic board. I think Elan still does high-end amplifiers for whole house sound systems but this one is old, was installed 15 years ago, hard to find someone who actually can troubleshoot these. Providers will most likely suggest I change the amp.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

My Yamaha RX A800 has a zone 2 volume setting. You should check your owners manual. For my unit it is in the settings section under setting up the unit for multi zone use

Check out your manual on pages 112 and 127


----------

